# Clear liquid excrement



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay this has been bugging me for awhile but my tegu excretes clear fluid a lot. Sometimes there is a bit of white(I'm guessing urnate) in there also but its mostly a clear fluid. When there is actual poop its normal looking, pretty solid, with a bit of that clear liquid also. She poops in the bathtub then after 30mins or so of playing around on my bed she lets that clear liquid out. She is on just a raw meat diet with so occasional veggies and dubia roaches.

Does anyone know what that is? Is it normal? Tired of washing bed sheets. Thanks.


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 18, 2013)

Pee lol


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 18, 2013)

All mine let out a clear liquid as well...


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 19, 2013)

And heres yourrr signnnn!


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh ok. Its my first tegu. I have bearded dragons and leopard geckos and they don't do this so I was a little worried.


----------

